# My latest jig build - The Superjig for boxjoints and tenons



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

My first post here, been reading for quite some years but never been a member. I don't feel really comfortable with my first post linking to my own video, but I really think (and hope) the common interest in this jig can be slight big and the swedish forum where I normally hang out is quite small. I call this jig a game changer and that's what I think it is.

This is a newly developed super accurate jig for cutting tenons or boxjoints on the tablesaw (or router table). Fully manual, using an indexing wheel with resolution 0.05mm and a ball screw for backlash free movement (well at least in the area of 0.03mm). Boxjoint options on all even mm numbers 4 or bigger, 4,6,8,10,12,14…and so on. In my opinion really easy to understand and use. Slidable notes (or templates) make the set-up time for a tenon or boxjoint very short.

A slight tweak with a clickable pin catch is on it's way, will not improve accuracy (it's good as it is) but might make it slightly easier to stop at the refence line. You understand after watching the videos.

Link to first part, part 2 and 3 are linked in video description and at the end of part 1 




Add some pictures so you see how it looks, any questions just ask.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

wow. That's an impressive looking bit of engineering.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

impressive to say the least.welcome to lumber jocks.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

As Pottz said very impressive jig. 
Quite elaborate for making those cuts. I do like the variability of the width of the fingers over most other jigs that are fixed.

You might want to try making this device next. It does the same type of thing and more. Or you could buy the commercial metal one.
https://woodgears.ca/pantorouter/plans/index.html


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

> As Pottz said very impressive jig.
> Quite elaborate for making those cuts. I do like the variability of the width of the fingers over most other jigs that are fixed.
> 
> You might want to try making this device next. It does the same type of thing and more. Or you could buy the commercial metal one.
> ...


Thanks Les! I'm well aware of the Pantorouter. Main advantage with my jig is that it's super fast to set up for a new tenon, double tenon, bridle joint, boxjoint… and the ability to fine tune cuts in steps of 0.05. The pantorouter seems like a nice jig but doesn't seem very fast in regards of set up time for cuts/shapes you haven't done before.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow…..that is an amazing piece of engineering.


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

> impressive to say the least.welcome to lumber jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks and thanks for the welcome. There are some thoughts gone into this jig and some trial and error along the way but the build itself as it stands now is not very difficult.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Very impressive *OlaC*... I had no issues relishing your 3 videos… and marveled at the engineering and detail you put into the design.

I like to make jigs as well and while some of mine may appear complex to others, they seem like the basic *lego blocks* compared to yours.

I have an *Incra iBox* and a *Leigh FMT*, so I'm not in the market for a finger joint or tenon maker, however, I am very interested in the underlying engineering that could be incorporated into other jigs. *Micro adjustment* is one of my major targets.

Nevertheless I have picked up a few ideas from your design… in fact I made a wrong purchase a few months ago and had this surprisingly delivered,








I wanted a 2m length for an overhead operation I was contemplating, but finished up with a much, much shorter 200mm… no wonder it was "so cheap".
Hate returning things and had no idea what/how to use it, but you've given me ideas…

You hinted at the plans being made available…is that just a hint or will something come into fruition?

Anyway, welcome to LJ… also, if I may make a suggestion, re-post this entire thread under *Projects*... you get better exposure and would certainly pick up a *DT3* to boot… ask *pottzy* about the *DT3*, if he's listening and not causing mischief lurking around at *Gunny's*.


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

> Very impressive *OlaC*... I had no issues relishing your 3 videos… and marveled at the engineering and detail you put into the design.
> 
> I like to make jigs as well and while some of mine may appear complex to others, they seem like the basic *lego blocks* compared to yours.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thanks! I actually see myself as a grown up lego builder

My jig pretty much started out staring at my goodie box similar to the one you show there. I have a lot of these nice to have mechanical components, often ordered from China and delivered 6 months later and by that point I've forgotten for what project I ordered them for.

Yes there will be plans in the future, can't give an exact date but I started working on them. I plan to sell the plans for a small sum, there's a lot of work gone into this and making the plans and videos and the plans should make it easy for pretty much anyone to build this jig.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ....
> Yes there will be plans in the future, can t give an exact date but I started working on them….
> - OlaC


You into *SketchUp* (or similar)? Good way to present plans if you are lacking direction… for example,


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

> ....
> Yes there will be plans in the future, can t give an exact date but I started working on them….
> - OlaC
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I been working as mechanical engineer latest 24 years and CAD is my daily tool…so I think I will be able to put something together including both 3D and 2D drawings


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to LJ,

I think you will bring a lot to all of us.

Cool Jig


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

Now even better! I'm still a bit on the learning curve myself with this jig and it's capabilities. As I wrote in my initial post and say in the videos, it cuts boxjoint on all even mm numbers, 4,6,8,10,12,14 and so on.

Yesterday I sketched up some odd mm number boxjoints and wanted to see if they were doable in some way.

So, the conclusion: Using all 4 pins, the odd millimeter ones are just as easy to cut as the even mm ones! So, the jig is even better than I thought, it cuts boxjoints on all millimeters. 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13…. pics below shows 9mm. Will present a short video of this the coming weekend.

Other than that 3D is complete but it will take a while before plans and build videos are available.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like a Swiss watch, nice job.

Welcome to LJ's


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

too hard for this guy LOL but a very nice jig *GREAT JOB :<)))))* Welcome 2 LJ's


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

Here's the video on the odd millimeter boxjoints. This jig just got even better.


----------



## OlaC (12 mo ago)

Finally I completed all the plans and build videos. First one here and all the others are in the same playlist. Link to plans in the video description.


----------

